

Android 3.0: Hell Yes It's a Fork. But Who Cares? - shimi
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/android-30-hell-yes-its-a-fork-but-who-cares/15703?tag=nl.e539

======
gcb
Why every journalist paints google in gold and say that ONLY the evil
operators add customizations to android?

I have a google phone and if I want to install from source I will miss several
niceties that can't be added without closed google code. I will also have
others niceties that are availabe to everyone but my google build

...lastly, try to uninstall amazon mp3 store from your GOOD google phone

